# Test: Are you a Domestic Terrorists!



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I recently read a atricle that inlight me on domestic terrorists sugguesting Federal standards and some States.

Do you belong to any gun groups: Yes the NRA life member. Matter of fact, I am a range officer, NRA instructor and a charter life member of IDPA.

Do you own semi auto weapons: Yes I own firearms, but lost all of them fishing. Fell out of boat!!

Do you believe in the 2nd amendment: Yes

If required by law to turn in your firearms, (with the understanding that if you did not you would be a act of civil discobedience, which would be a class D felony): Hell NO!! I will not turn them in.

Well I passed with flying colors. I must be a domestic terrorists. But I feel more like an American, with the God giving right to protect my family and self.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I also fell victim to losing all of my firearms/mags/ammo in a horrific boat accident. We must ban all boats!

God Save this Great Republic.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

what are these "guns" that you mention????


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Darn what a coincedence, me too, I'm with you, ban the boats. i belong to 2 veteran groups are they bad too?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

It's weird how the description of a "domestic terrorist" is identical to the description of a "free American".


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> what are these "guns" that you mention????


Pretty much every kind of semi out there.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I also fell victim to losing all of my firearms/mags/ammo in a horrific boat accident. We must ban all boats!
> 
> God Save this Great Republic.


It's amazing how many of us have lost firearms in boating accidents.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I lost mine when I was driving my motorhome from Illinois to Arizona. Somewhere along the way, my trailer with all my firearms detached. I drove back to look for it, but someone must have hooked up to it and drove off with it! Bummer of a day.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Aren't we all 

PS there is strength in numbers.



Old Man said:


> I recently read a atricle that inlight me on domestic terrorists sugguesting Federal standards and some States.
> 
> Do you belong to any gun groups: Yes the NRA life member. Matter of fact, I am a range officer, NRA instructor and a charter life member of IDPA.
> 
> ...


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Lost mine also


MOLON LABE


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I lost mine in TWO boating accidents.Half are in the bottom of Lake Okeechobee somewhere and the other half are in the Gulfstream. Talk about bad luck!! I guess I am a DT


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I had mine in a floating gun case while duck hunting. 

I took them out of the boat and set them on the ground at the ramp and drove off. They were gone by the next weekend when I went back.:-o


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I sold all my fire arms to Bob. Who's Bob you ask? I don't know who the hell Bob is, nor do I give a Sh*t! He had valid papers! and that's all that matters


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I kept my guns so those of you that were so careless and lost your gun I hope your are good with rocks, bows, clubs. guns or not if the SHTF your are still in danger and your loss will be at your own pearl. The government won't stop just because your not armed!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

My dog ate my guns. It has become quite a problem. Yesterday he farted and shot the neighbor's cat. We have had to stop feeding him bean burritos because they make him go full-auto.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I lost a range bag at the range, set my bag down because I was fixin to put them in my trunk, got the phone when my son called from Afghanistan after 4 months, was distracted melting in tears and drove off. they were not turned in. I was bummed. it takes time to replace that which has been lost.

I did get a new range bag the gps and did a review for it in the guns section! I do miss my other pieces that were in the bag. and my rifle bags were breeming too. that was a good day and a bad day.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I had mine in a floating gun case while duck hunting.
> 
> I took them out of the boat and set them on the ground at the ramp and drove off. They were gone by the next weekend when I went back.:-o


Actually my buddy did that at the Deadstream Swamp boat ramp in 1982. The swamp is near Houghton Lake.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Firearms are evil, I prefer to trust in the good nature of my fellow man.:lol:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Lost all of mine in another sinkhole here in KY


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

DHS had a short version.
Have you ever been a remember of the US armed forces?
yes
Turn your self in now you are the number one threat to America.
To this day they have not recanted that and never fired the director that said it.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> DHS had a short version.
> Have you ever been a remember of the US armed forces?
> yes
> Turn your self in now you are the number one threat to America.
> To this day they have not recanted that and never fired the director that said it.


More like we're the number one threat to "them".


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

With this president I'd believe anything no matter how ludicrous it sounds.

The biggest thing that I would ad is not to stress out about it. Isn't good for your (my) health.
Have a plan.


Smitty901 said:


> DHS had a short version.
> Have you ever been a remember of the US armed forces?
> yes
> Turn your self in now you are the number one threat to America.
> To this day they have not recanted that and never fired the director that said it.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

If you post here, you are.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

with both my boys serving and me having more than one .22- i'm on some one's list. but they can kiss my ass. I don't care!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I've never seen one of these "guns" and "firearms" you mention. What are they again exactly? And what are they used for? The NR who? Silly rumors...

As matter of fact, I googled "guns" and "firearms" and this was all I could find;

Guns






and firearms


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I haven't lost mine. I have them. When I say Molon Labe, I mean it.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah I'm on a list or two and I'm willing to bet that they are checking it twice. I don't think any of us fit their definition of nice.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I know where all of mine are.

I melted them down and turned them into disc blades. That way I can turn the bullsh*t into my garden.

Just Sayin'


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I have never owned a weapon...so i must be a victim of identity theft.


Me too! What the hell is a page 4 any ways, and what are these training thingies they speak of? Wuzn't me.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Me too! What the hell is a page 4 any ways, and what are these training thingies they speak of? Wuzn't me.


It couldn't have been me. I was in prison at the time...


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I often wondered if the government really monitored these sites. I've never interacted with someone I thought might be a terrorist on here. Some dumbasses, no terrorists. I wanted to get a gun a long time ago but my mom said I'd shoot my eye out. So move along Mr. ATF man, nothing to see here. If you want to monitor something start with that official Al Queda website anyone can access Start here http://globaljihad.net/view_news.asp?id=1535


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

in ca we have to jump through hoops to purchase. everything is registered anyway. doj is well aware of me. but I don't think I bother them. I don't do anything shady. ive never even gotten a parking ticket because I follow the rules. 

but make no mistake I wont be giving any one anything. but a hard time


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah. Any firearm I own I bought legally. Seems like big brother is watching everything. In WV you not have to register a weapon. You can do a FTF transaction on anything.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

A lot of laughing. I will answer the op question. I feel that I am not a domestic terrorist. I am a proud American, that is ashamed of my government. Now, that doesn't mean shit, cuase its just what I think.
Does anyone hear really think if some jbt's came to your house, they would ask nicely. No, when it gets to that point, they won't be asking. 
Oh, well come and take them...Don't you think they are smarter than that. Someone will snipe your ass in your driveway. 
Most people are just waiting, sitting around talking tough. 
I asked everyone to commit to visiting our politicians on July 4. 
I got very little commitment. 
I need help. Where will you be when Deebo is asking his local politicians why they have prostituted their name? Laughing about loosing your guns in a boating accident? Guys, they have declared war, on us, and we just keep ducking around, laughing, and thinking somebody someday ought to do something about it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> I asked everyone to commit to visiting our politicians on July 4.
> I got very little commitment.
> I need help. Where will you be when Deebo is asking his local politicians why they have prostituted their name?


I will likely be at Michel Bachmann's fundraiser for Tom Emmer that day. This is a seat that is critically important and we cannot afford to lose it. Although Tom Emmer is no Michel Bachmann, I will throw some money his way just to keep the seat.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Inor said:


> I will likely be at Michel Bachmann's fundraiser for Tom Emmer that day. This is a seat that is critically important and we cannot afford to lose it. Although Tom Emmer is no Michel Bachmann, I will throw some money his way just to keep the seat.


Nice. Glad that some of us are seriously trying to make some changes. I'm have no experience, I just know I can't sit back and wait. Donnie.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I donated to the Republican running for Senate in my state as soon as I saw the Democrat had Giffords and her husband at a fundraiser for him. I may donate again if Bloombutt shows up.


----------

